# Anyone Tried This Ladder?



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Also looking for reviews of this gadget:










I was looking for a 7' stepladder for commercial work and stumbled across this. 

It's a combination stepladder / extension ladder but not telescoping like the Little Giant. 

Louisville Fiberglass Step to Straight Ladder Product No. FXC1207

https://louisvilleladder.com/productdetail/product/detail/id/1626


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Looks like Werner has a similar product but I don't think it's a 7' stepladder 










Werner 7808 16 ft Type IAA Fiberglass Combination Ladder

https://www.wernerco.com/us/en/view/Products/Climbing Equipment/Extension Ladders/7800/7808


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone found a ladder that will fit inside a medium/high roof van? Specifically a Ford Transit.

4 footers aren't a problem. It's the 6 footers that don't fit well. 

Is there some kind of ladder, like the Little Giant kind of ladder, that you guys are finding works well to fit the 4' to 6' niche? 

Hack? Have you looked into this?

Sorry, I didn't mean to highjack the thread.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

flyboy said:


> Has anyone found a ladder that will fit inside a medium/high roof van? Specifically a Ford Transit.
> 
> 4 footers aren't a problem. It's the 6 footers that don't fit well.
> 
> ...


I have been using the Little Giant ladders for 20 years! You'd see them at shows before the infomercials. The first one I bought is still in use. 

The Alta model 17 is great size, covers many many tasks, but it's aluminum so it's not suitable where you need a nonconductive ladder. It's heavy but manageable. 

The fiberglass Little Giants are expensive and too bulky IMO.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Splatz, I have seen that ladder on a lot of Verizon and Comcast mini-vans and midsize pickups with caps and ladder racks. It seems to be popular. I'm not sure that I would have the use for it. I like using standard step ladders for commercial work where you will be using it most of the day. Then the Little Giant comes in when you need something to fit an odd situation.

The Werner 7807 is the 7' stepladder model.

Flyboy, I'm not sure what you are looking for. Does a 6' ladder not stand up straight in your van? I don't know if I have ever tried in mine. I mainly use a 5'.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I like using standard step ladders for commercial work where you will be using it most of the day. Then the Little Giant comes in when you need something to fit an odd situation.


That's exactly what I have found. The Little Giant is extremely stable and versatile but if you're moving it around all day and only using it to get into a standard 8' drop ceiling, it slows you down. 

For commercial work a 6' ladder is what I usually use, OK but a little short; an 8' can be a pain in the ass to maneuver. So I start looking for a 7 footer. I find a blue one at Walmart for $68. Then I got thinking maybe I should buy an orange, and maybe pay a few bucks more for made in USA, then I found that Louisville contraption, and $68 turned into $368.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Also looking for reviews of this gadget:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worked for a company that had several of this type in aluminum and many of the guy sloved them but I never caught the bug.

I did just fine with a 5' and 7' FG step ladder.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Has anyone found a ladder that will fit inside a medium/high roof van? Specifically a Ford Transit.
> 
> 4 footers aren't a problem. It's the 6 footers that don't fit well.
> 
> ...


I had a Werner MT-13 on my van and loved it for jobs that didn't require a taller (8'plus) step ladder


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> That's exactly what I have found. The Little Giant is extremely stable and versatile but if you're moving it around all day and only using it to get into a standard 8' drop ceiling, it slows you down.
> 
> For commercial work a 6' ladder is what I usually use, OK but a little short; an 8' can be a pain in the ass to maneuver. So I start looking for a 7 footer. I find a blue one at Walmart for $68. Then I got thinking maybe I should buy an orange, and maybe pay a few bucks more for made in USA, then I found that Louisville contraption, and $68 turned into $368.


8' ladders are a pain for commercial since a lot of ceilings are 8' and the ladder hits when it's closed. 7' is perfect.

In your situation I would buy a 7' standard stepladder with a 300lb type IA duty rating (duty rating is more than just weight) always. Never use those 250 or 225 ladders, they crumble and collapse.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> 8' ladders are a pain for commercial since a lot of ceilings are 8' and the ladder hits when it's closed. 7' is perfect.
> 
> In your situation I would buy a 7' standard stepladder with a 300lb type IA duty rating (duty rating is more than just weight) always. Never use those 250 or 225 ladders, they crumble and collapse.


I think you and I are the same height (6'2") and I always preferred a 3',5', and 7' step for ease of use and portability.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yup, same height.

Those odd sizes just seem to always work better.

They seem to split the difference between being the right height and being easy to handle best.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> 8' ladders are a pain for commercial* since a lot of ceilings are 8' and the ladder hits when it's closed*. 7' is perfect.
> 
> In your situation I would buy a 7' standard stepladder with a 300lb type IA duty rating (duty rating is more than just weight) always. Never use those 250 or 225 ladders, they crumble and collapse.


This and also the stupid sprinklers... I prefer to be below the sprinklers a bit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Yup, same height.
> 
> Those odd sizes just seem to always work better.
> 
> They seem to split the difference between being the right height and being easy to handle best.


Absolutely!

Coming up a staircase in an office setting with a 7'er and going through a door without banging walls is a great thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> This and also the stupid sprinklers... I prefer to be below the sprinklers a bit.


Reminds me of an apprentice hitting one so hard it started to spray water....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Coming up a staircase in an office setting with a 7'er and going through a door without banging walls is a great thing.


The same way as how 5 footers work best in houses.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The same way as how 5 footers work best in houses.


Very true!


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Has anyone found a ladder that will fit inside a medium/high roof van? Specifically a Ford Transit.
> 
> 4 footers aren't a problem. It's the 6 footers that don't fit well.
> 
> ...


A 6 foot step ladder should easily fit standing up in a high roof Transit, but I'd be surprised if they fit in a medium roof model (they fit in my ProMaster high roof, which has more clearance than a medium roof Transit but less clearance than a high roof model).

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Splatz, I have seen that ladder on a lot of Verizon and Comcast mini-vans and midsize pickups with caps and ladder racks. It seems to be popular. I'm not sure that I would have the use for it. I like using standard step ladders for commercial work where you will be using it most of the day. Then the Little Giant comes in when you need something to fit an odd situation.
> 
> The Werner 7807 is the 7' stepladder model.
> 
> Flyboy, I'm not sure what you are looking for. Does a 6' ladder not stand up straight in your van? I don't know if I have ever tried in mine. I mainly use a 5'.


They don't stand up in the medium roof transits that I have. I suspect they will in the high roof, but I don't have one...yet.

I think the answer is the odd size 5ft Werner.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

splatz said:


> Also looking for reviews of this gadget:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't favor a ladder that provides no tool or materials platform at the working height.

I favor Werner's '*Old Blue*' -- the Electrician's Jobstation.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a combo ladder like that on my bucket truck. It's the only ladder I carry. 90% of my work is outside on street or traffic poles, so it works nice for that. You can use it as a step ladder, or lean it on the pole. It's also nice if you need a short extension ladder to work on a wall pack or something. I would not buy it to use as a primary step ladder. It's heavy for the height, and is notorious for pinching fingers. With the narrow back, it's not as sturdy as a step ladder. 

Quick summary : Nice ladder to have in the arsenal, but you will be disappointed if you plan on using it every day. 

Edit: if you get one, get "square" rungs. You don't notice round rungs until you stand on them for a while. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WIsparky71 said:


> Edit: if you get one, get "square" rungs. You don't notice round rungs until you stand on them for a while.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Good call. I accidentally got round rungs on an extension ladder and it sucks. Like you said, you wouldn't realize it until you actually had to stand on it.

I believe Werner calls the better rungs with the flat top "D rungs".


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Supposedly you can lean this stepladder against walls and poles.

https://www.amazon.com/Louisville-Ladder-Cross-Step-FXS1506-Fiberglass/dp/B01BBT847O


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

LARMGUY said:


> Supposedly you can lean this stepladder against walls and poles.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Louisville-Ladder-Cross-Step-FXS1506-Fiberglass/dp/B01BBT847O


I forgot about that one, but now that you mention it I remember someone posted about that, maybe @TGGT - I like the design. I already use stepladders that way once in a while in a pinch, so this would be a smart upgrade. 

But, no 7-footer.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> Supposedly you can lean this stepladder against walls and poles.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Louisville-Ladder-Cross-Step-FXS1506-Fiberglass/dp/B01BBT847O


It's the coolest ladder ever made.

Gives ignorant safety guys blue balls when they realize they can't write you up on the leaning step-ladder violation.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

splatz said:


> But, no 7-footer.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> Supposedly you can lean this stepladder against walls and poles.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Louisville-Ladder-Cross-Step-FXS1506-Fiberglass/dp/B01BBT847O


I'm in the market to replace my overly weathered 8' & 10' step ladders, and this looks interesting. At 8' or less it seems to be competitively priced, but anything over 8' is around double the price of a standard step ladder. ️

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

Best step ladder ever is the now discontinued Little Giant Ultra Step 12580 fiberglass ladder. It provides me with a 5', 6', 7', 8' ladder all in one and I can adjust both sections independently for stairs. Weighs in at a very manageable 41 lbs.

Sold by Alliance Safety Inc dot net.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Lightsmith said:


> Best step ladder ever is the now discontinued Little Giant Ultra Step 12580 fiberglass ladder. It provides me with a 5', 6', 7', 8' ladder all in one and I can adjust both sections independently for stairs. Weighs in at a very manageable 41 lbs.
> 
> Sold by Alliance Safety Inc dot net.


My Little Giant 12022 RevolutionXE actually weighs less and has many more uses. 

It's aluminum, but it has plastic and rubber feet :wink:


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

HackWork said:


> My Little Giant 12022 RevolutionXE actually weighs less and has many more uses.
> 
> It's aluminum, but it has plastic and rubber feet :wink:


I have the same ladder, with the ratcheting levelers. It's one of best purchases I've made.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

UncleMike said:


> I have the same ladder, with the ratcheting levelers. It's one of best purchases I've made.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


Yup, I just had my guy use it earlier today. Having a 6'-10' step ladder that turns into a 22' extension ladder with a real 300lb. rating that can fit right into the van in an 18" x 10" footprint is awesome. No ladder rack needed.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

Do you guys need Fibreglass or are you allowed to use aluminium?

If so, what about a folding telescopic ladder?

I bought one after my commercial grade extension ladder was stolen...Mine is only 12' fully opened but they also do them up to 18' (5m)...













The better ones have more of a taper for better stability, but one level ground the design above works fine. 

For anybody who needs to carry a ladder but has restricted space, they are excellent...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Pete E said:


> Do you guys need Fibreglass or are you allowed to use aluminium?
> 
> If so, what about a folding telescopic ladder?
> 
> ...


I have seen a couple of these and consider them just a novelty, I'd never try really working off one.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

BTW, the 7' Louisville blue fiberglass ladder at Walmart for $68 is absolute crap, flimsy, rickety, hinges flex way too much, just an accident waiting to happen. 

(I thought it might be medium duty like the blue ones Werner makes, which are not as sturdy as the orange ladders but IMO at least acceptable.) 

So for the time being I am going to wait until I find a 7' orange one in stock at Home Depot.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

splatz said:


> I have seen a couple of these and consider them just a novelty, I'd never try really working off one.


I used to be a linesman so have spent a fair bit of time up ladders and working up poles ect.

These would not be my first choice as a work ladder, but they are more stable than they look and they offer the possibility of being used as steps also...I would say that they are better as ladders than steps, but if space is critical they are one possible solution.

When I worked outside, the company I worked for issued them to field managers so they could climb poles ect and inspect our work...It never really caught on and I think most of the ladders ended up squirreled away at home...


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

I forgot to say I also have a lean-to ladder stand (for deer hunting) that uses the same sort of telescopic ladder but without the hinge...While not exactly light weight, it makes a compact unit to carry and can be set up very quickly...Given our 4x4's /vehicles tend to be smaller than you guys typically use, it was a compromise that worked well...


----------



## GCGContractors (Mar 28, 2018)

LARMGUY said:


> Supposedly you can lean this stepladder against walls and poles.
> 
> Louisville-Ladder-Cross-Step-FXS1506-Fiberglass
> 
> I own the 6ft version of this ladder. My new favorite ladder. Very versatile and you can lean it against a stud or a metal post and it is solid.


----------

